# So, he's off out today...



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 12, 2011)

With the cadets.  Full day of things like drill exercise demonstrations and the like: some fieldcraft and other stuff.  All to show what they do.

We've given him a fiver so he can pop across the road for lunch in Sainsbury's cafe, or pick up sandwiches: whatever his friends are doing.  I gave his dad (who did all the getting up and breakfast stuff) instructions to make sure he has a cereal bar or something with him for emergencies, as I was hors de combat with the evil that is fibromyalgia (I'm in the middle of a serious flare-up this weekend ).

The only thing he hasn't taken is his diary, which is too big for his pockets!  He's got a tall one...  We might try to get the little ones Himself uses as they are easier to carry in pockets.  But he has paper with him to take notes o what he does.

We had a good talk with Sgt Maj P (his section leader) the other day, and he's a Sensible Chap and a Good Egg (retired Riffleman Colour Sergeant who was promoted last year in his Cadet leader role).  Years of experience with kids and young blokes, endless common sense, all the things that keep the army rolling.

But there's still a little bit of worry going on in my head.  Still, we cannot (and, more importanly, WILL) not wrap t'lad in cotton.  He has to do these things and we have to allow him to do them, just as we did and would before this happened.

Oh, well...  If things DO go all pear-shaped, we're only a phone call away.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi Kate,
I bet you he is having a ball, without a care in the world.  No 1 rule for Mum's is that they always worry. (Mine still worries now and I am over 50  )
I'm sure he will be fine though, so make sure you rest while you can. A very big well done for allowing him to go and be a teenager so soon after diagnoses.
What you are doing will stand him in good stead for the rest of his life.


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 12, 2011)

I'll lay you real money he's having a blast!  

I'm taking a slow start to the day: got breakfast in bed, and drinking coffee now...  Will have lunch and then shower and dress.  I may try to catch up on some work today rather than leaving it all for tomorrow.  I have a trouser block pattern to make and cut for a fitting Tuesday eveing and a prom frock to complete fpr Wednesday eveing...  If the fingers won't make the pattern, I may do the bag and shawl for the prom frock: straight seams, a little hand finishing (love that) and some heat sets jewels and stars!  

As for allowing him to be a teenager...  I can't stop him!  Not at 16 and 6'1", and built like a brick netty!  :


----------



## Copepod (Jun 12, 2011)

As you expect, I'm sure he'll be fine. 

Record books are far too big to carry around regularly. Much better to either write down on a folded sheet of paper (keep paper, short pen [often found on pavements outside betting shops] or cut-in-half pencil, plus meter in a ziplock bag, for lightweight trips - that's what I do on mountain marathons etc) or use memory function of meter and transpose to record book when you get home.


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 12, 2011)

He coped beautifully wrote his numbers down in his Little Green Notepad of waterproof paper, rang up about four-ish to ask for collection, and promptly took the borrowed dog* for a walk (more of a jog and a run, really!) when he got in.

*He earns kennel fees looking after the dog when she stays with us while our friends are abroad, and the lovely dog gets home comforts rather than being traumatized by even the nicest of kennels, as she's a rescue pooch.  Scamp gets on well with Sugar Puff and Cornflake, our two faily laid-back kitties.


----------



## rspence (Jun 12, 2011)

*good thread to read*

just wanted to thnak you for posting the pre and post info of his day - a good thread. thanks


----------



## KateXXXXXX (Jun 12, 2011)

10:00pm BG was 6.5.  That was after ice cream AND cake!  And sitting on the sofa catching up on Buffy!  So he's doing OK for now.  He's gone off to give the 'last outs' five minute walk to the dog before they both go to bed.


----------

